# Gradient maps, IS THIS REAL LIFE?



## Foxx (Apr 10, 2012)

I stumbled upon gradient mapping in PS a few days ago and having been going nuts since. The color combos, the atmospheres you can create. It's like a whole new world has opened up to me. Why am I just finding out about these now?! 

Anyways here's two I've done of the past week. 

#1 - Nothing too special here, just aesthetically pleasing to me. I like being able to create my own wallpapers for my desktop 







#2 - Found the theatre on my campus empty tonight. Played with silhouetting and decided to use some color on it instead of black and white. I like the colors that turned out. Any other combos I could try?


----------



## b.baer (Apr 11, 2012)

I absolutly love the silhouette! Good choice to go with a bit of color. It gets tiring seeing the same old silhouettes in black & white.


----------

